# Where art thao Brian



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Has Brian fallen of the face of the planet or something . He used to be the biggest contributer. We have to put the hit on his geckos... get him back into aquariums.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol,

Sorry everyone, I havn't been able to come on much. The computer at my house has broken down and I have been busy with exams for the past couple weeks. Last 2 exams are tomorrow and after that, I will be able to come on more when I get my comp fixed.

Here is a little update with my animals/fish:

I am down to only keeping angels/discus for the time being as far as fish goes. The blue diamond pair have been spawning every 10 days, more or less and I have seen wrigglers but they always get eaten by the other discus in the tank. I havn't been able to pay much attention because of everything else at the moment.

As far as reptiles, I am upto 6 leopard geckos, 2 crested geckos and 2 bearded dragons. 

I have 3 normals that are het for other stuff, an orangey one that really has no classification and 2 blizzards that I picked up from the reptile expo. The blizzards are my fav. 

I have 4 eggs from the leopards already.

The cresteds are cool geckos, they are in an 18x18x24 exo-terra enclosure and the beardies I picked up yesterday. They are a cross between a red sandfire and a yellow sandfire so they are orange - very nice.

Hope to catch up with you guys soon, 

Take care Tyler - I'll catch you on MSN if I run into you x.x


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hehehe....if you can't keep up with the discus pair I'll give them a try  Short on tanks, but I'd find a 30g for them.

Hate it when the comp is out of order for even a day...it is a life line


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hihi brain!!! I was wondering where you went ^^

Congrats on the lizzys!!!! Excellent job 
I picked up a new male horned lizard... Hopefully after the hibernation i might end up with some eggies.. ^^


----------

